# foulies for her



## SlyMcFly (Sep 1, 2016)

I have 2 sets of foulies, West Marine 3rd reef and a set of Navis. The Navis are light and breathable and way more comfortable than the 3rd Reef. In addition the Navis have a fly in the pants that is invaluable (you can relieve yourself without having to totally undress, if you have ever stood a night watch in rough weather you understand that undressing, even below, causes a great heat loss, while you are getting thrown all around the cabin as well). The Navis after 5 seasons or so are not very waterproof anymore but I will probably just buy another set for me.

This question is, however, about foulies for my wife. We live in northern Baja, we will be sailing to South America and throughout the Caribbean. we won't need really heavy ocean gear. My wife is a unusual size, very petite, short and wide. I am very concerned about getting something that fits. I want her to be warm and dry! Regular clothes off the shelf do not fit her. 

Suggestions for foulies for women?


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

I bought my wife's raingear from Campmor mail-order in New Jersey USA.

They buy a lot of closeout items that are last year's models so some prices are greatly discounted. They specialize in camping gear for wilderness trekkers so their clothing might have little emblems showing a mountain peak rather than a sailboat or a cresting wave. (little sailboat or cresting wave emblems seem to add 40% to 60% to the price, I have noticed).

For the tropics, look for items that are advertised as "summer weight".

If clothes off the shelf don't fit her, mail order clothes will likely be hard, as well. She may need to buy the waist size that fits her and get an alterations person to shorten sleeves and pants legs.

https://www.campmor.com/c/columbia-arcadia-ii-plus-size-rain-jacket-womens

https://www.campmor.com/c/columbia-womens-plus-size-storm-surge-rain-pants---31-inseam


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

For the jacket, I have no suggestions but what about hemming the bibs? Not an "off the rack" solution, but not too difficult.


----------

